# detailing under the hood 1968 gto



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Im using por 15 firewall and chasis black I have to ask do the fender wells get painted with the same stuff or should they be glossy? I had a freind use this stuff and he used a brush to apply it has anyone else tried this method? Its supposed to cure smooth again this isnt a trailer queen but I do want it to look respectable


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The best and most economical paint I have used for my firewall, frame, core support, underbody and inner fenders is (from Home depot) black rustolieum gloss mixed 60% with rustoliem flat 40% then mix this with a oil based thinner to shoot thru a spray gun.

The gloss is a perfect match to the factory 60% gloss and it is a fraction of the cost of the rattle can chassis black paint.

Just my humble opinion,


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i get pretty much the same look with rustoleum satin black spray can. code 7777 it would be a pain to paint something as big as that floor pan with spray bomb, but a couple of fenderwells would be easy.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I used that same stuff (por-15)and it came out great with a brush


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The glossy por-15 isn't the correct finish, but it seems to win at the car shows, which is confusing.:confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i get pretty much the same look with rustoleum satin black spray can. code 7777 it would be a pain to paint something as big as that floor pan with spray bomb, but a couple of fenderwells would be easy.


I'll second the Rustoleum Satin Black spray can and follow it up with a couple coats of SATIN clear, not gloss, and it will resist hand prints and wipe clean much better.


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

First I tried using a 2" brush did the firewall wheel wells and the core support I didnt like the reults you could seee the brush marks and felt like I had completely wasted several hours of stripping and sanding the mentioned areas I talked to a freind that owns a body shop he suggested trying a 3 inch foam paint roller I sanded down all areas with 600 grit sand paper and gave it a try Im telling you guys the results are fantastic beyond my best expectations I would reccommend using the foam roller under the hood to anyone that asks!!!!!:cheers


----------

